

My first exposure to programming - chwolfe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIRC_scripting_language

======
colbyolson
Boy how I loved mIRC. Granted I was one of the cretins populating MSNChat,
this too was my gateway to programming.

I can remember the nights spent typing in trivial code, but it gave me such a
rush! The feeling of being able to create things on impulse, to share code,
and even being able to critique other peoples code, are things I miss so much.

This is why I've picked up Python, in an effort to reignite that rush. I miss
it, a lot.

~~~
kellishaver
Same here. I'd toyed with BASIC as a kid, but learning mIRC's scripting
language was my first real attempt at learning to program something. I spent
hours playing around in it making little utilities and add-ons and bots, etc.

